# Safety - Teak Oil Rag



## matt (16 Apr 2007)

Am I correct in saying that a rag used to apply Teak Oil is OK if hung up to dry rather than balled up?

The Teak Oil tin warns about the dangers of spontaneous combustion, advising to wash the rag out in hot soapy water before throwing it away. I want to use it again for subsequent applications over the next few days so would prefer not to wash it out on each occasion.

Cheers


----------



## Andy Pullen (16 Apr 2007)

Can't you keep it in a tin ? Regards Andy


----------



## DaveL (16 Apr 2007)

Matt, 

If you hang the rag up or lay it out flat it will dry, but it will not be much use as the oil goes hard and the rag will not be absorbent any more.


----------



## DaveL (16 Apr 2007)

Andy Pullen":39dt1e0f said:


> Can't you keep it in a tin ?


I think one of two things will happen to the rag, if its not balled up it will still tend to dry, if it is balled, hopefully the tin will contain the fire. :shock:


----------



## OllyK (16 Apr 2007)

I think (don't hold me to this) the spontaneous combustion issue with Teak (and linseed oil) only applies to natural fabrics such as cotton. Having said that, I just seal my cloth in a plastic bag after use. It keeps it reasonably pliable for the short term and I'm yet to have a fire.


----------



## matt (16 Apr 2007)

Thanks for the suggestions etc...

Decided to leave it loosely dropped in an open topped tin down the side of the garage.


----------



## woodbloke (17 Apr 2007)

I've got a big ice cream tub filled with small bits of an old sheet which I use for oil, polish etc, so each time I use a clean bit and then dispose of the cloth in the bin outside the workshop. After all, it's only a piece of rag and don't cost allot  - Rob


----------



## Benchwayze (17 Apr 2007)

Even water soaked materials can spontaneously combust, if the heat generates to a high enough level. 

Unless I am re-using a polishing-rag, I hang it up to dry and then dispose of it. If I am re-using I keep it in a metal tin, (As I do matches) near the garage door where there is a cold draught!

I have experienced one fire through this kind of combustion, and that was on board a Minesweeper. (Mahogany-hulled of course) Not something you forget in a hurry, when you are three hundred miles from the nearest land.

Be warned folks please?
 
John


----------



## Anonymous (17 Apr 2007)

matt":375y8p8g said:


> Am I correct in saying that a rag used to apply Teak Oil is OK if hung up to dry rather than balled up?
> 
> The Teak Oil tin warns about the dangers of spontaneous combustion, advising to wash the rag out in hot soapy water before throwing it away. I want to use it again for subsequent applications over the next few days so would prefer not to wash it out on each occasion.
> 
> Cheers



Yep, been using oil with rags for 10 years and never had a flare-up. I just leave then lying flat on a bench or floor rather than balled up as it is the balling that traps heat and allegedly causes fires


----------



## Adam (17 Apr 2007)

I lay mine flat on a piece of metal - so it dissipates any heat.

Adam


----------



## Wanlock Dod (17 Apr 2007)

I normally try to dry my oil rags outside before putting them in the bin, in order to prevent a fire in the bin.

Feeling a little curious last weekend I placed a screwed up rag containing linseed oil in the sun outside. I dare say that there were a whole host of factors conspiring against my pyromaniac tendencies and have to admit to having been a little disappointed.

Generally speaking I feel that a small step to potentially prevent a potentially serious fire is one worth taking.

Cheers,

Dod


----------



## Shadowfax (17 Apr 2007)

It usually needs to be a decent sized ball of rag in order for the insulation effect to contain the heat produced by the oxidising going on as the oil dries out.
The typical fire is in a caretaker's cupboard or store where the oily rags got left with dry ones by mistake. Insulation, heat and off it all goes!
I'm thinking of the one that burnt half a residential home down and part of the roof fell on top of me and my partner.
I survived without a mark. He had to retire from the fire service, injured.
There's definitely nothing alleged about the risk.
Quite scary really.

SF


----------



## Scrums (18 Apr 2007)

Well, first time I've ever heard of actual first person evidence oil rags self-combusting.....

I use Danish Oil a lot - 50/50 with white spirit ( stops the stickiness) I always use kitchen paper, just a sheet at a time, then throw it away into a sealed metal container, periodically emptying that and using it as fire lighters.

Chris.


----------



## misterfish (19 Apr 2007)

I must admit that this was a problem that we'd never heard of or thought about.

At our previous house (15 years ago) we'd just had an extension built and floored with terracotta tiles. These were treated and sealed with boiled linseed oil as per the instructions. Anyway, to cut a long story short, we'd applied the last coat to the tiles and grout and then used some kitchen towel to mop up the excess leaving used paper towels screwed up on the floor while we went shopping.

When we got back all seemed OK from outside, but as soon as the door was opened the smoke alarm went off. Against common sense I went to have a look and the new kitchen was filling with white acrid smoke. So I grabbed a couple of bits of hardboard, held my breath, ran into the kitchen and scooped up the smoking kitchen towel between the bits of hardboard and ran through the new conservatory attached to the new kitchen and deposited the tissues and hardboard outside on the patio at which instant it burst into flame!

This was the first time we'd been aware of spontaneous combustion like this and found in very small type on the label (the sort I can no longer read now that my eyes have aged a bit) that materials soaked in boiled linseed oil should be disposed of carefully because of the possibility of spontaneous combustion.

The terracotta tiles where the tissues were left had a permanent dark burnt area that served as a timely reminder. Since then we have always been obsessive about disposal of oil soaked tissues and cloths.

Being trained as scientists, this then 'ignited' our experimental interest and we soaked tissues and rags and placed them in the wood burning stove to see what would happen. We managed to get one test to burst into flames and a couple of times obvious heating and clicking but no combustion. It seemed that tissues and cloths needed to be crumpled loosely to allow enough oxygen access but enough constriction to build up adequate heat to ignite.

Now when we use any of these oil products we are obsessive about how we dispose of the cloths and tissues and always put them in the garden incinerator - I think our subconscious pyromaniac tendencies hoping that they would burst into flame, but no 'luck' so far!

So yes, from our personal experience these materials do pose a danger and you should take care with disposal.

Misterfish


----------



## Mcluma (19 Apr 2007)

OllyK":8wx6h52r said:


> I think (don't hold me to this) the spontaneous combustion issue with Teak (and linseed oil) only applies to natural fabrics such as cotton. Having said that, I just seal my cloth in a plastic bag after use. It keeps it reasonably pliable for the short term and I'm yet to have a fire.



That is how I do it to, just in a plastic bag, stops it from drying


----------

